
The Strange and Sudden Disappearance of a Coding Bootcamp Founder - saool
http://www.inc.com/salvador-rodriguez/devschool-coding-bootcamps.html
======
danso
Interesting story, but one really stuck out to me was that people were paying
thousands in tuition to go to a bootcamp that was apparently run via Slack
(which is how the founder managed to disappear so suddenly, as he lived in
Mexico). That's a crazy sign to me of how high the demand is; I had only known
of bootcamps that had actual physical classrooms and meetings.

------
sireat
Apparently the founder actually could code somewhat but otherwise what a
bizarre tale.

How do you convince yourself to spend that much money online?

"The online school says it will apply half of whatever any Devschool student
paid in tuition toward Thinkful's web development bootcamp."

With all due respect Thinkful that is not very appealing either:
[https://www.thinkful.com/pricing/](https://www.thinkful.com/pricing/)

